# drinks and munchies @ boundary stone this thurs night



## panda (Mar 14, 2015)

I wont make it to the dc get together because I am moving to palm beach few days before. So going to say hi to Travis before I set sail. Anybody else want to join?


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm stuck at home Thursday until 8:30 pm or so on babysitting duty, but may be able to get out there at around 9 pm and hang out for a little bit. It would be great to actually talk to you for a few minutes before you leave the DC area.


----------



## strumke (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't really know anyone on the forum, but I wouldn't mind putting some faces to screen names. I'm not 100% sure I can go, but let me know what time and I'll do my best.


----------



## tkern (Mar 14, 2015)

After 8 works best for me as I'll be prepping most of the day.


----------



## panda (Mar 14, 2015)

Lets shoot for 8:30


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm still on for a 9:00 pm or so arrival time.

What liquor goes with chorizo?


----------



## panda (Mar 19, 2015)

tequila


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 19, 2015)

Shoot -- I meant to say "other then tequila" :O


----------



## panda (Mar 19, 2015)

brandy?


----------



## strumke (Mar 19, 2015)

I won't be able to make it out tonight, but I would have liked to meet some of you all. Maybe next time


----------

